# Health insurance after breast cancer



## Pip R (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, new to the forum & would really welcome some advice please as at the moment I'm feeling pretty despondent ....

We're planning on moving to Andalusia in the next two or three years so I'm starting to do some research re health insurance (we're some years pre-retirement age but will not be working in Spain). Unfortunately I'm not straight-forward: I was diagnosed with early stage breast cancer in December 2015, had a mastectomy in February this year & so far have needed no other treatment apart from having to take Tamoxifen for the next ten years.

I contacted Sanitas but they've said that they won't touch me for ten years - they also said no-one else will. Really?! Can anyone recommend a firm who would be happy to insure me? I assume it will be horribly expensive - we'd like to be forewarned, however astronomical it is. I'm otherwise fit as anything - I've never been ill - but obvious a cancer diagnosis is a major spanner in the works. My partner will also need insurance but, fingers crossed, not wanting to tempt fate etc, he's extremely fit & well.

If someone could point me in the direction of someone who might be able to help, I'd be so grateful. Sanitas said that paying into state healthcare might be an option - is that the best way to go? Surely I can't be the only person in this boat? At the moment, that's how it feels .... Help!

Thanks very much - I really appreciate any help & advice.

Pip


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pip R said:


> Hi, new to the forum & would really welcome some advice please as at the moment I'm feeling pretty despondent ....
> 
> We're planning on moving to Andalusia in the next two or three years so I'm starting to do some research re health insurance (we're some years pre-retirement age but will not be working in Spain). Unfortunately I'm not straight-forward: I was diagnosed with early stage breast cancer in December 2015, had a mastectomy in February this year & so far have needed no other treatment apart from having to take Tamoxifen for the next ten years.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry that I can't suggest an alternative insurance company, because I fear that Sanitas may well be right and all the companies will adopt a similar position. I suppose the only thing you can do is contact more companies and ask.

The problem with paying into the state healthcare system, as suggested to you by Sanitas, is that you have to have been officially registered as a resident in Spain for at least one year in order to be able to do this via the Convenio Especial (it costs €60 per person per month for those aged under 65 and €157 per person per month for those aged 65 or over). But of course in order to register as a resident initially you have to provide proof of health cover, so it is a real Catch 22 situation.

Neither private health insurance nor the Convenio Especial will cover the cost of any medication you need, by the way, so that is another expense you would need to take into account.


----------



## Pip R (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for your really quick reply Lynn - I really appreciate it even though you haven't come up with a magical solution! I suppose the longer it is from my initial diagnosis, the less of a risk I become (I hate tempting fate like that ...). 

Hopefully we can work something out - perhaps if we have to take out some really expensive private insurance (surely someone like BUPA would cover me?) for a year. Or if EHICs still exist, maybe I can use that? Oh who knows. Gah. This bloody thing will hang around my neck for ever won't it.

At least Tamoxifen is a really cheap drug - I think it costs the NHS about £100 annually.

There must be lots of expats living with cancer - I wonder how they cope?

Thanks again - it's very much appreciated x


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pip R said:


> Thanks for your really quick reply Lynn - I really appreciate it even though you haven't come up with a magical solution! I suppose the longer it is from my initial diagnosis, the less of a risk I become (I hate tempting fate like that ...).
> 
> Hopefully we can work something out - perhaps if we have to take out some really expensive private insurance (surely someone like BUPA would cover me?) for a year. Or if EHICs still exist, maybe I can use that? Oh who knows. Gah. This bloody thing will hang around my neck for ever won't it.
> 
> ...


Still no magical solution, I'm afraid. Using the EHIC wouldn't be an option because you could not register as a resident with that in order to gain access to the Convenio Especial after the first year - the EHIC is for tourists.

BUPA might be worth trying, some other Spanish alternatives are Adeslas, ASSA, Mapfre.

Good luck.


----------



## Pip R (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh well ... At least we've got a few years to figure something out.

Thanks again. Perhaps someone who's gone/going through the same thing (I hate to use the word "journey" but that's what it is!) will be able to shed some light.

In the meantime I'll try some other insurers to see what they say.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Pip. Welcome to the forum.  I'm just reaching out to you as a fellow breast cancer patient. I'm a Spaniard, so I use the public healthcare for my treatment so can't recommend any company for you. But I hope you find someone. 

The treatment here in Spain is phenomenal. I'm almost done treatment with only four chemo treatments left to go. It's paused right now because my heart is having problems with the treatment, but hopefully I'll get back to it soon. Huge hugs to you and yours!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pip R said:


> Thanks for your really quick reply Lynn - I really appreciate it even though you haven't come up with a magical solution! I suppose the longer it is from my initial diagnosis, the less of a risk I become (I hate tempting fate like that ...).
> 
> Hopefully we can work something out - perhaps if we have to take out some really expensive private insurance (surely someone like BUPA would cover me?) for a year. Or if EHICs still exist, maybe I can use that? Oh who knows. Gah. This bloody thing will hang around my neck for ever won't it.
> 
> ...


Santitas is Bupa in Spain, my daughter works for BUPA international. In her opinion they would exclude your condition from an policy anyway, BUPA internation covers exactly that international and are very expensive

I really wish there was some positives to say.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Have you thought of Portugal, i believe you can get their equivalent of the NHS once living there but it might be worth visiting the Portugal forum to confirm. I know it's not Spain but it is close. Good luck.


----------



## Pip R (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you so much - Roy, Cambio & Allheart - I really appreciate you taking the time to respond.

At least we have some time to work something out: we can't quite afford to move abroad just yet. I say two years, my partner says three or more! & hopefully by then the UK will have decided to stay within the EU. I'm a passionate believer in a united Europe - not purely for selfish reasons either.

Allheart, thank you for sharing your thoughts. I have heard such good things about Spanish healthcare - although I think the NHS is pretty brilliant too. It's tough, isn't it, but what can one do, other than keep on putting one foot in front of the other. Poco a poco se anda lejos  (my Spanish is coming along very slowly).

Thanks again - I really do appreciate everyone's input. Our plan of moving to Spain is what's kept us going through the past awful year so it'll take something bigger than this hurdle to stop us achieving it soon.

Best wishes to you all & special good wishes to Allheart x


----------



## Pip R (Jul 4, 2016)

Sorry - me again. I meant to thank Roy for suggesting Portugal - I will definitely look into that. But Portuguese - eeek. It's very very difficult! But certainly worth exploring. Thank you.


----------



## Pip R (Jul 4, 2016)

I thought it was worth updating this as it might be useful to someone else:

BUPA will insure me - at great cost but at least it's an option if we have to do that for a year. & so far I've only tried two firms: the other, The Exeter, haven't even bothered to come back to me. So I'm confident that when the time comes, I'll be able to find something. Even if, as I said, we have to pay an absolute fortune for a limited period of time. We'll just factor that in with all our other costs.

Hope that might cheer someone else up who's in the same boat - must admit, I felt pretty despondent for a couple of days as the thought of moving away from the UK is the only thing that's kept us going recently.

I'll update with any further news in due course.


----------



## globee (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Pip,
I am in the same boat as you... diagnosed with BC and had a lumpectomy last year. We live in the states and we're looking to retire early (in the next three years) to Spain/ Portugal still deciding and just starting to do research about insurance. Let me know if you you find an insurance that will cover


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pip R said:


> I thought it was worth updating this as it might be useful to someone else:
> 
> BUPA will insure me - at great cost but at least it's an option if we have to do that for a year. & so far I've only tried two firms: the other, The Exeter, haven't even bothered to come back to me. So I'm confident that when the time comes, I'll be able to find something. Even if, as I said, we have to pay an absolute fortune for a limited period of time. We'll just factor that in with all our other costs.
> 
> ...


Well, that is good news about BUPA, even if expensive, and then you could opt for the Convenio Especial which covers any and all pre-existing conditions.

I had to have a lumpectomy a few years ago, here in Spain. Thankfully a biopsy confirmed it was benign, but we had already had our private health insurance for a couple of years by that time. I wouldn't try to change providers now, though, as even though I wasn't diagnosed with cancer I fear it might affect their attitude.


----------



## Pip R (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Globee and Lynn.

It's amazing, isn't it, how many of us are in - or have spent a horrible waiting time thinking we might be in - the same boat. I hope you've both healed well & that your prognosis is good, Globee. Hopefully you've seen my more cheerful post about Bupa - so there is some hope for us!

Funnily enough, I got home tonight to a letter from the hospital calling me in for my six month post-op check up. Thank god for the NHS. Life's never the same again is it .... But lots of people are in a much, much worse state (hard to remember that at times though, isn't it).

Very best wishes to you both - as I said, I'll keep this updated if & when I come across any other options.

Thanks Pip xx


----------



## globee (Sep 26, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Well, that is good news about BUPA, even if expensive, and then you could opt for the Convenio Especial which covers any and all pre-existing conditions.
> 
> I had to have a lumpectomy a few years ago, here in Spain. Thankfully a biopsy confirmed it was benign, but we had already had our private health insurance for a couple of years by that time. I wouldn't try to change providers now, though, as even though I wasn't diagnosed with cancer I fear it might affect their attitude.


Thanks Lynn will look into Convenio Especial.


----------



## globee (Sep 26, 2013)

Pip R said:


> Hi Globee and Lynn.
> 
> It's amazing, isn't it, how many of us are in - or have spent a horrible waiting time thinking we might be in - the same boat. I hope you've both healed well & that your prognosis is good, Globee. Hopefully you've seen my more cheerful post about Bupa - so there is some hope for us!
> 
> ...


Thanks Pip! Yes found it early and I feel great! Best wishes to you and I will also post if I find anything useful


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

globee said:


> Thanks Lynn will look into Convenio Especial.


Hi Globee. Sorry to hear of your cancer.  If you read post #11, you'll see that Pip said BUPA insurance will cover her. The convenio especial that Lynn mentions is the government public healthcare that EU citizens get after one year of residency in Spain. I don't think this applies to Americans. 

Is your treatment over now?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Globee. Sorry to hear of your cancer.  If you read post #11, you'll see that Pip said BUPA insurance will cover her. The convenio especial that Lynn mentions is the government public healthcare that EU citizens get after one year of residency in Spain. I don't think this applies to Americans.
> 
> Is your treatment over now?


As far as I'm aware, AllHeart, paying into the Convenio Especial is open to anyone who has been resident in Spain for at least one year, not just EU citizens. I believe one of our members, Elyles, who is a US citizen, does this.

One thing that I just remembered which PipR might like to look into further, however, is that I'm sure I have read in the past, on this forum, that the Spanish authorities were insisting that health insurance must be from a Spanish company when vetting people wanting to sign on as foreign residents. I would hate for her to spend a fortune on insurance from a company like BUPA if there were a risk it might not be accepted.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> As far as I'm aware, AllHeart, paying into the Convenio Especial is open to anyone who has been resident in Spain for at least one year, not just EU citizens. I believe one of our members, Elyles, who is a US citizen, does this.
> 
> One thing that I just remembered which PipR might like to look into further, however, is that I'm sure I have read in the past, on this forum, that the Spanish authorities were insisting that health insurance must be from a Spanish company when vetting people wanting to sign on as foreign residents. I would hate for her to spend a fortune on insurance from a company like BUPA if there were a risk it might not be accepted.


It's definitely available to anyone who has been legally resident for 12 months regardless of nationality


----------



## globee (Sep 26, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Globee. Sorry to hear of your cancer.  If you read post #11, you'll see that Pip said BUPA insurance will cover her. The convenio especial that Lynn mentions is the government public healthcare that EU citizens get after one year of residency in Spain. I don't think this applies to Americans.
> 
> Is your treatment over now?


Ah okay. Yes finished my radiation in Dec 2015. So just check ups every 3 months for the first year.
Thank you for the info


----------



## Pip R (Jul 4, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> One thing that I just remembered which PipR might like to look into further, however, is that I'm sure I have read in the past, on this forum, that the Spanish authorities were insisting that health insurance must be from a Spanish company when vetting people wanting to sign on as foreign residents. I would hate for her to spend a fortune on insurance from a company like BUPA if there were a risk it might not be accepted.


Thanks for drawing that to my attention Lynn. I'm a slightly obsessive researcher so, once we get a bit nearer the time, I'll get as much advice as I can, before actually taking any policy out. 

One consequence of the past 12 months is that I seem to have lost my resilience & am operating on very close to empty the whole time. So whilst I can just about cope with normal life, back at work full-time etc, anything vaguely stressful (like thinking our dream might be snatched away from us because of my illness) really knocks me sideways. That's not like me at all - or not what I used to be anyway.

Anyway, sorry, thanks for all the advice. I've definitely taken it all on board & it's much appreciated.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

globee said:


> Ah okay. Yes finished my radiation in Dec 2015. So just check ups every 3 months for the first year.
> Thank you for the info


You're welcome. 

So we did radiation around the same time, as I finished in November 2015. I did AC chemo before that for three months. I'm doing Herceptin (trastuzumab) chemo now for one year total, then finally done. Did you do chemo too? 

Do you need to do be healthy to get a visa from the States?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pip R said:


> Thanks for drawing that to my attention Lynn. I'm a slightly obsessive researcher so, once we get a bit nearer the time, I'll get as much advice as I can, before actually taking any policy out.
> 
> One consequence of the past 12 months is that I seem to have lost my resilience & am operating on very close to empty the whole time. So whilst I can just about cope with normal life, back at work full-time etc, anything vaguely stressful (like thinking our dream might be snatched away from us because of my illness) really knocks me sideways. That's not like me at all - or not what I used to be anyway.
> 
> Anyway, sorry, thanks for all the advice. I've definitely taken it all on board & it's much appreciated.


The exhaustion side effect from treatment is horrific, isn't it?! I'm absolutely zonked! My doctor said it will take 6 months to a year before people return to normal energy. My pharmacist says a few years. But it will get better. Just hang in there!


----------



## globee (Sep 26, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> So we did radiation around the same time, as I finished in November 2015. I did AC chemo before that for three months. I'm doing Herceptin (trastuzumab) chemo now for one year total, then finally done. Did you do chemo too?
> 
> Do you need to do be healthy to get a visa from the States?


No chemo, was lucky as it was a small tumor and not aggressive. Not sure about that?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pip R said:


> Thanks for drawing that to my attention Lynn. I'm a slightly obsessive researcher so, once we get a bit nearer the time, I'll get as much advice as I can, before actually taking any policy out.
> 
> One consequence of the past 12 months is that I seem to have lost my resilience & am operating on very close to empty the whole time. So whilst I can just about cope with normal life, back at work full-time etc, anything vaguely stressful (like thinking our dream might be snatched away from us because of my illness) really knocks me sideways. That's not like me at all - or not what I used to be anyway.
> 
> Anyway, sorry, thanks for all the advice. I've definitely taken it all on board & it's much appreciated.


One of the things Spain is notorious for is the way in which regulations are interpreted so differently between public offices in different places (and even between different people working in the same office!). Because of that, nobody could really give you definitive advice as to whether a non-Spanish insurance policy would be accepted or not. I think probably the best thing to do would be to narrow down where you'd like to live, then before doing anything irrevocable, go to the nearest Extranjeria office where you'd eventually need to register (take a translator if necessary) and ask them the question.


----------



## svlinda (Aug 31, 2015)

It is very true what Sanitas have told you. However, it still is possible to get private health insurance trough brokers. Here in Spain a lot of things work out on personal connections and trust which is very important part of getting things done. I had a case in March, when my clients were in exactly identical situation, both over 65 and she has had a cancer operation 2 years ago. They got the same answer from every insurance company out there, but only after personal introduction to a broker, we were able to buy insurance from a firm who have said definite no before.


----------



## Pip R (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi everyone.

Just a quick update re Sanitas: as I posted here, they turned me down - no discussions, no recommendations of anyone else to try - they said that no-one would insure me, due to my history of breast cancer. Fine - that's their prerogative. Since then I've actually discovered that several people will cover me, albeit at a huge price!

However since then, Sanitas have bombarded me with emails & texts to my mobile, wanting to "follow up on the quote they provided". I've emailed them back every time, asking them to remove my details from their database, but they've now contacted me for the FOURTH time on my phone & via email. It's pretty tactless: to tell someone they're uninsurable & then hound them repeatedly for weeks after.

Just thought people might be interested to know how they do business. I certainly wouldn't ever use them now, even if they DID deign to cover me, if they're this inefficient.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pip R said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just a quick update re Sanitas: as I posted here, they turned me down - no discussions, no recommendations of anyone else to try - they said that no-one would insure me, due to my history of breast cancer. Fine - that's their prerogative. Since then I've actually discovered that several people will cover me, albeit at a huge price!
> 
> ...


We also had a bad experience with Sanitas in our first year in Spain. We took out cover with them at what seemed a competitive price at the time but after the first year they bumped up the premium by 11% even though we had not made any claims. We also discovered upon reading the small print of the policy that it automatically expired at age 65, just as the risks to health start to increase. We switched seven years ago to a company called El Perpetuo Socorro (recently taken over by Salus) and they have been excellent.


----------

